# Graka oder NT quietscht wie ein modem



## molojose (25. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich hab komischerweise schon wieder ein Problem und da ihr mir schon so viel geholfen habt frage ich euch gerne wieder nach euren Meinungen.
 Wie schon gesagt, kann ich störende Geräusche beim spielen hören. Ich weiß nicht ob es von der Graka oder vom NT oder oder kommt, aber es hört sich genau so an wie ein Modem was gerade mit dem Internet verbunden wird. Nun, ich hab was über Spannung gelesen und wie ein NT nicht ausreichend für ne Grafikkarte sein kann und deswegen zum quietschen kommen kann. Wie kann ich mir sicher sein voher das Geräusch kommt?
Sicher ist:
CPU Lüfter ist es nicht.
Grafikkarte Lüfter ist auch nicht.
Die Festplatten sind auch nicht.

 Mein NT ist ein "Be quite" straight power black edition 500W

 Was denkt ihr?


----------



## NCphalon (26. September 2009)

halt ma deinen kopf zwischen NT un GraKa un guck woher genau das geräusch kommt.


----------



## molojose (26. September 2009)

schon getan, aber kann nicht wirklich sagen woher es kommt.


----------



## korfe (26. September 2009)

Guten Morgen!
Es wäre sehr schön,wenn du uns schreiben würdest,

..welche Grafikkarte im Rechner ist!
..wieviele Festplatten!
..wieviele Laufwerke!
..wieviele Lüfter!
..welche CPU!

500 W sind,meiner Meinung nach sehr knapp bemessen,wenn du einen "normalen" Rechner hast!

Ich habe auch ein be Quit Netzteil mit 600 W,und das stößt in meinem Rechner an die Grenzen!

Greetz!

Korfe


----------



## norse (26. September 2009)

ähm kanpp bemesssen? *hust* sry aber nein definitiv nicht ^^
mit 500watt läuft sogar sli 
aber ja es wär interesant zu wissen was du verbaut hast


----------



## rebel4life (26. September 2009)

Klingt zwar albern, geht aber:

Nimm einen Trinkhalm, steck ihn dir ins Ohr und versuche die Störquelle zu lokalisieren. Geht wunderbar, wirkt auf den einen etwas komisch, aber wenns geht, wieso nicht?


----------



## rabensang (26. September 2009)

Seine Hardware sieht folgendermaßen aus:



 Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 955
Mainboard: Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
Arbeitsspeicher: GEIL 2x2GB PC3 10660 1333MHz CL 7-7-7-24
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 7950GX2
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista x64
 Ich denke, es ist die Grafikkarte. Das Spulenfiepen war zwar bei der Grafikkarten-Generation noch nicht so publik, könnte aber auch schon dort aufgetreten sein. 

Mit viel Reserven sollte das System knapp 400-450 Watt verbrauchen.


----------



## molojose (27. September 2009)

Erst mal danke an alle.
 Mein System ist mittlerweile anders:
    * Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 955
    * Mainboard: Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
    * Arbeitsspeicher: G.SKILL DDR3-1600 2x2GB CL 9-9-9-24
    * Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce  Zotac GTX260 AMP!2
    * Betriebssystem: Windows 7
 Mir gefällt das mit dem Trinkhalm , werde ich versuchen.
Lüfter habe ich 6, Laufwerke 1, und HDD 2


----------



## molojose (28. September 2009)

Falls das Problem mein NT ist, welches von BeQuite kann ich nehmen?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. September 2009)

Wie schon gesagt wurde. 
ich würde mal so ne leere Rolle von Küchenpapier nehmen, mir die ans Ohr halten und das andere Ende in den Rechner. 
Do kannst du schon mal präziser sagen woher das Geräusch kommt. Das andere Ohr hälts du dir hierbei am besten zu oder Ohrenstöpsel FTW!^^


----------



## molojose (28. September 2009)

Sehr schwer zu sagen!!!


----------



## rabit (29. September 2009)

Mach mal die V-Sync bei der Graka an und schau ob es weg ist.


----------



## molojose (29. September 2009)

das hat nicht geholfen.
 Also, ich denke es kommt von der Grafikkarte, kann aber nicht 100% sicher sein.

Ich kann noch sagen, dass ich den PC seit 2 Monaten habe und erst seit letzter Woche dieses Problem habe.


----------



## DerMav (1. Oktober 2009)

Als Netzteil kann ich dir eins der Straight power-Reihe empfehlen.


----------



## italiamen (1. Oktober 2009)

hatte das problem auch mein netzteil, es hat sich mit den gigabyte mainboard nicht verstanden.davor mit asus mainboard kein quietschen.
habe auch andere be quiet netzteile ausprobiert immer das quietschen habe jetzt eins von enermax und endlich ist ruhe.


----------



## molojose (2. Oktober 2009)

welches von den beiden ist das leiseste?
straight power oder dark power pro?
 und welches soll besser sein, E5 oder E6?

 Ich habe die V-Sync bei der Graka angemacht und hat doch geholfen, es ist nich so laut jetzt, man kann damit leben, aber mit dem Problem will ich nicht bleiben.
 welche andere netzteile könnt ihr mir empfehlen?, Passiv, semi-passiv, andere Marken.
was für ein soll ich jetzt kaufen?, 550W, 600W, 650W?


----------

